# Router Bit Maintenance



## Jambe (Dec 1, 2012)

I cleaned up three router bits today. After removing the bearings I sprayed the bits with WD-40 and lightly scraped the crud with an x-acto knife. 

My concern is with the bearings. They appear not to be sealed bearings, so I didn't spray them with WD-40--I just brushed them with a toothbrush.

I wonder if I should apply some light oil to the bearings?

How do you clean your router bits--pretty much like I have done? From saw blade cleaning discussions I assume oven cleaner is not recommended because of it's (minimal) effect on carbide.


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

I use Formula 2050 from CMT. It's non-toxic and works pretty well.


Tom


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Jambe said:


> I cleaned up three router bits today. After removing the bearings I sprayed the bits with WD-40 and lightly scraped the crud with an x-acto knife.
> 
> My concern is with the bearings. They appear not to be sealed bearings, so I didn't spray them with WD-40--I just brushed them with a toothbrush.
> 
> ...


I don't use WD-40 to clean them, usually just a household spray cleaner; 409, Mean Green, Purple Power.... etc. For stubborn spots I use a brass bristle brush. Got that from ACE I think but I have seen them at HD. I usually don't have anything to stubborn as I just take a few seconds whenever I remove the bit to spritz and wipe. That way they are always clean and ready to go. Occasionally will put a drop of 3-in-One oil on the bearing.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Little bearing are not expensive and they do not last forever, I always have a little bag of these small bearings and swap them when they need to be retired, cleaning cutters should be done all the time and they should be sharpened when they are not as sharp as they were, good cutters are worth new bearings and are worth getting them professionally sharpened. NGM


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Green cleaner works for me. Then I sharpen them, and spray with a dry lube to help maintain them. Last much longer if you do periodic maintenance on them.


----------



## Marvingee (Nov 9, 2012)

I've had success using Trend tool cleaner and lubricant along with a nylon or brass brush.
Even worked on a fairly old and crudded up table saw blade. It took a little time but results were very good.

Marvin


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Little bearing are not expensive and they do not last forever, I always have a little bag of these small bearings and swap them when they need to be retired, cleaning cutters should be done all the time and they should be sharpened when they are not as sharp as they were, good cutters are worth new bearings and are worth getting them professionally sharpened. NGM


Nevlle-
Curious... Where do "you" buy your bearings in bulk?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use Trend Tool and Bit cleaner... the right tool for the job. About $12 from Woodcraft and other retailers.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> Nevlle-
> Curious... Where do "you" buy your bearings in bulk?


Mike,

I'm not Neville but almost all larger towns have a bearing distributor, check your local Yellow Pages or Google. Most router bit bearings are either 3/16", 1/4" or 1/2" i.d., take a couple with you when you go and they'll be able to match them.

Or you can pick up a Whiteside bearing kit from Amazon, go to the Whiteside website, scroll down and click on "Bearings" for a size chart.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't 'clean' my bearings. Before I do any routing I put a drop or two of Marvel Mystery Oil on the bearing. I've not had a bearing failure that I can recall since I started doing that. Before I sarted doing that had periodic bearing failures.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> Nevlle-
> Curious... Where do "you" buy your bearings in bulk?


I didn't say in bulk, I said a little bag, and I get bearings from bearing wholesalers, I have never not been able to get one that I was looking for, NGM


----------



## malargent (Dec 26, 2012)

Do any of you use Boshield on your bits (or other tools)?


----------



## rchavez101 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Router bit sharpening?*

I would like to know what is the best way to sharpen a 1/8 straight bit. I have purchases 2 bosch and 1 diablo bit. I am not sure how much use I should get out of them. I feel like I could get more then I have. I seen that they sell a credit card looking stone for bits. Although a 1/8 bit seems so small to sharpen. Locally for $17 a piece if I can sharpen them it would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have sharpened a few bits with that type stone but not as small as 1/8". Can you even get the stone into the groove? If you can and can maintain the right angle on the cutter face you might be able to improve it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Trend diamond credit card sized sharpener works great on bits and saw blades. For best results use it with their lapping fluid which makes WD-40 look like thick syrup. All it takes is a couple of light passes to restore most bits. One side is for HSS and the other for carbide. This is great for your knives, chisels, etc..


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I clean my router bits with Mean Green and a brass bristle tooth brush from Harbor freight just like I do my saw blades. For the bearings I have a tube of oil I got from Eagle America.


----------

